# Problème de synchro & telechargement des apps via AppStore



## Bigbossbig1 (5 Juillet 2012)

Depuis peu je n'arrive plus à télécharger d'applications via l'appstore..toutes applications téléchargeé reste dans l'écran d'accueil en 'attente de chargement' un certain moment puis disparaît et quand j'essaie de la ré télécharger le App Store me renvoie la télécharger via iTunes(un MSG du genre vous avez tenté de télécharger une app mais ça n'a pas marché allez dans iTunes voir les onglets les achats etc etc)..

Problème c'est que même via iTunes je n'arrive plus à synchroniser les apps même si dans la barre il m'affiche synchronisation en cours et puis clous du spectacle synchronisation réussie!!!! Mais rien ne change!

Svp j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide..j'ai écumé tout les forums mais j'ai pas trouvé de problème comme le mien.

PS: installous et cydia n'ont pas de problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




Bigbossbig1 a dit:


> Depuis peu je n'arrive plus à télécharger d'applications via l'appstore..toutes applications téléchargeé reste dans l'écran d'accueil en 'attente de chargement' un certain moment puis disparaît et quand j'essaie de la ré télécharger le App Store me renvoie la télécharger via iTunes(un MSG du genre vous avez tenté de télécharger une app mais ça n'a pas marché allez dans iTunes voir les onglets les achats etc etc)..
> 
> Problème c'est que même via iTunes je n'arrive plus à synchroniser les apps même si dans la barre il m'affiche synchronisation en cours et puis clous du spectacle synchronisation réussie!!!! Mais rien ne change!
> 
> ...


Vérification faite..il n'ya que la synchronisation des apps qui est touché uniquement en download par contre pour effacer ça marche nickel..et tout,le reste fonctionne(music, vidéos etc)

..Help..please..


----------



## cameleone (5 Juillet 2012)

C'est peut-être lié au problème que rencontre l'AppStore ces derniers jours... un article à lire ici...


----------



## Bigbossbig1 (6 Juillet 2012)

cameleone a dit:


> C'est peut-être lié au problème que rencontre l'AppStore ces derniers jours... un article à lire ici...


J'espère sincèrement car ça veut dire au moins que je ne suis pas seul..sauf que c'est pas les mêmes symptômes car eux les applications se téléchargent or que moi pas du tt quand il s'agit de le faire directement à partir de l'ipad, et ne se synchronisent pas quand je le fais à partir d'iTunes MM. Si tout m'indique le contraire


----------



## Bigbossbig1 (9 Juillet 2012)

Up


----------

